# Goodbye RV



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Its with sadness I announce we have sold our RV. We had her just over a year and enjoyed many fantastic holidays.

She's gone to a couple who are going to live in her fulltime.

So now we are motorhomeless.

Summing up our experience owning the RV, I can say it was an overall enjoyable one. We had great back up in the form of Duncan of Star Spangled Spanner. We never got stuck down country lanes, on wet ground or under low bridges... and we had minimal fuss getting onto campsites and we had a beautiful head turning motorhome that will be hard to replace. But business is good and we need money to invest on expansion... so lets hope it pays off one day and we can get another one. For now we'll have to settle for a cheaper european.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Snelly said:


> Its with sadness I announce we have sold our RV. We had her just over a year and enjoyed many fantastic holidays.
> 
> She's gone to a couple who are going to live in her fulltime.
> 
> ...


Hi Snelly,

Sad but the business comes first, nice to hear you are doing well, long may it continue.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > Its with sadness I announce we have sold our RV. We had her just over a year and enjoyed many fantastic holidays.
> ...


Thank you Peter.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane

Glad its sorted mate. Mines a beer if you are in the chair


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> Glad its sorted mate. Mines a beer if you are in the chair
> 
> stew


Beer's here for ya mate... I enjoyed mine!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

It's a shame that you have to part with your pride and joy but as said before business comes first and you can always return to RVing when you have made your 1st million.

Good luck Shane.

Bob


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We will still talk to you 

I trust we will see the new owners on here soon :wink: 

hope the business goes from strength to strength.


Chris and Dunc


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Its with sadness I announce we have sold our RV


Thought you'd be pleased too. :? 

Good luck with the biz expansion. Maybe it'll now be See More Of You...?

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Farewell*

Shane and Sal

It does not seem two minutes since you bought the RV. Time just rattles on.

You will return to Rv-ing I am sure. I would love one, really I would but for the miles I hammer out, it is not practical really, and being the mechanical disaster that I am, I am safer with a Fiat - I think!

Russell


----------

